# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Het GEZONDSTE en GELUKKIGSTE VOLK TER WERELD: bestaan ze echt ?

## Unadrinaneretva

ik heb sindskort gelezen over een bevolking uit de Himalaya, sowieso hoor ik alleen maar goede dingen over Himalaya volkeren, die 'the happiest and healthiest people in the world' zijn.

en deze mensen heten Hunza, de Hunzas uit himalaya uit noorden van Pakisten grenzend met China ?

zijn er hier meer mensen die af weten over deze Hunza? die heel erg oud worden en kennelijk geen ziektes hebben ? ik kan bijna nergens iets vinden, alleen op youtube filmpjes van hun vallei en kleine docu's erover. 
maar geen boeken of iets?

kent iemand deze mensen? volk?

als er hier mensen zijn die andere volkeren kennen die heel gelukkig en gezond zijn! laat maar weten!
ik weet alleen nog dat Tibetanen ook gezond en gelukkig zijn, en Andes gebergte in Peru Bolivia schijnen ook gelukkig te zijn.

minst gelukkig is waarschijnlijk noord-amerika en noord-europa, jawel ook NL hoort daarbij.

----------


## Unadrinaneretva

echt niemand ?

----------

